# Top Recommended Film Scores?



## Tchaikov6

Have we ever done a list on TC Top Recommended Film Scores? If so, I can't find it anywhere.

If not, I think it would be a really cool idea, does anyone have thoughts on it?


Also, we could a top recommended movies in general, if people are interested.


----------

